# Hi from yet another newbie!



## ThomasMilham (May 30, 2013)

Hi there,

I am Thomas, I am 15 (High School Student)

I am a Year 10 Student, and I play around with and teach other students about technical theatre!
I play with our lighting system and audio system in my schools new Exhibition Centre!
I have mastered the basics of the Allen&Heath iLive system we have installed! 

I live in the Adelaide Hills in South Australia.
My interests are: Scouting, Gang Shows (Theatre(Cast for this one! )), Computers & Technology, Web Development and Lighting & Sound!

One of my best experiences in theatre would either be onstage in a Gang Show, or being the volunteer lighting/sound technician of an Award Winning venue (Best Venue) during 2013 Adelaide Fringe. I did lighting or maintained the audio desk for 8 shows during a 4 week period.

I have been pulled into a Year 11/12 Production to head the technical side, due to knowledge of the system and building!

I hope to gain lots of knowledge and skill from CB,

Thomas!


----------



## gcpsoundlight (May 30, 2013)

Hey Thomas. 

Stick with Gang Show, I am in Melbourne Gang Show, year 5 as (unofficial) deputy head of lighting. I can say without a doubt I got work because I did gang show!

Cheers,
Gerard Hook
GCP Sound & Lighting
www.gcpsoundlight.com.au

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gafftaper (May 30, 2013)

Welcome to CB Thomas. Not only is this a great opportunity to learn, it's also a great place to meet pros, manufacturers, dealers, and other students from all around the world. We have several great members from your Hemisphere who do their best to keep us Yanks inline. Jump in and ask questions, Use the search function to explore the archives, and don't forget to read the Wiki! 

So, What is "Gang Show"? 
Here in America a Gang Show would be likely to involve drugs and weapons.


----------



## ThomasMilham (May 30, 2013)

I plan for staying with Comedy Capers Gang show forever! Great gang family! We have just had our Season, because we are the first Gang show in Australia...We do 8 shows, over 2 weeks in May.


gafftaper said:


> So, What is "Gang Show"?
> Here in America a Gang Show would be likely to involve drugs and weapons.



A Gang Show is typically youth theatre with the cast from youth movements. Here in Australia, we have Scouts (Boy Scouts in the US I think) and Girl Guides. Some shows only have Scouts, and one show in the entire Australia is all Guides...Carry on Guides in Adelaide.

Thanks for your warm welcomes!
Thomas


----------



## gafftaper (May 31, 2013)

Wow. That sounds like a great opportunity. In the states, student options are fairly limited beyond school. We have these "make your kid a broadway star by paying us lots of money to be this production" programs, from what I've seen they aren't that good. Some of the larger theaters have summer drama camp programs for kids. But that's about it.


----------



## ThomasMilham (May 31, 2013)

gafftaper said:


> Wow. That sounds like a great opportunity. In the states, student options are fairly limited beyond school. We have these "make your kid a broadway star by paying us lots of money to be this production" programs, from what I've seen they aren't that good. Some of the larger theaters have summer drama camp programs for kids. But that's about it.



Gang Shows are brilliant! + Gang Shows are generally cheap to be in too!
Drama camps don't seem to be big over here...lots of acting and performance groups though!


----------

